# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات متصفح Comodo Dragon 25.0.2.0 اصدار 2013 متصفح سريع امن بسيط وسهل التعامل سريع التصفح جدا

## mohamed73

Comodo Dragon 25.0.2.0 اصدار 2013 متصفح سريع امن  بسيط وسهل التعامل سريع التصفح جدا ويوفر الكثير من الميزات الرائعة من  خلال الادوات واعدادات الضبط الخاصة به         متصفح كومودو دراغون Comodo Dragon متصفح مجاني مبني  على متصفح Google Chrome مقدم من شركة كومودو Comodo المميزة في مجال  الأمن و الحماية. برنامج كومودو دراغون Comodo Dragon يوفر جميع مزايا جوجل  كروم إضافة إلي مستوى غير محدود من الحماية و الخصوصية، يمتاز بكثير من  المميزات أهمها التحديث الأمني المستمر لهذا المتصفح حيث توفر شركة كومودو  عبر هذا المتصفح بيئة مثلى لتصفح الإنترنت بشكل آمن. كما ومن السهل تحديد  شهادة صل بواسطة هذا المتصفح، و من مميزاته أيضاً قلة إستهلاك ذاكرة  الحاسوب بعكس كثير من المتصفحات الأخرى، كذلك يتيح لك هذا المتصفح ميزة  التصفح الخفي الذي يعمل على إيقاف الكوكيز.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

